# New DTV install, is this acceptable wire placement?



## RickDel (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello, I just got my new Directv installed and it's GREAT!! Sooooo much better than Comcast!! However, I'm not satisfied with my dish install and I'm looking for opinions on whether or not it was done to standard. I could tell the installer didn't want to do the install on the roof, but that was the only suitable location, considering the trees in my backyard. He wouldn't replace the old dish, because he said the dish would blow off the roof. So, he convinced me roof placement was my only option. Than, he wrapped my cable over my gutter. It looks TERRIBLE! He said that was the only option, because he couldn't get the roof properly. I REALLY didn't want my dish on my roof, and I'm scared of leaking, especially since he didn't use silicone (I assume that would be necessary for an install on the roof). I know he didn't use silicone because I asked him to silicone the hole in the side of my house, and he said he didn't have any on the truck ("we normally run out of everything by Friday").

So, here's a picture of my install. It's hard to see, but is this acceptable? Also, does a roof install require some sort of silicone to seal the mounting holes?





Just looking for opinions. Any advise is appreciated! Thanks - Rick


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

The cable has to come over the gutter at some point. It may have looked better if it came over the end and the went down behind the siding. The tech should have used Bishop tape not silicone. Only way to tell if he did is go up there. Roof mount is about the standard as far as dish placement goes these days.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup, normal, everyday install.


----------



## RickDel (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I do think it would have looked a million times better if he took it over the side, as opposed to over the gutter. I don't know if the guy is over worked or just didn't care, because he seemed to cut corners. To top it off, he didn't have my GenieGo with him, so he told me he'd come back the next day at 5pm. I text him to confirm, but he didn't reply. So, I called him at 6pm and he said he'd be at my house in an hour. He never showed!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't think, but could be wrong, that installers carry GenieGo units. I believe those are shipped to customers directly from DirecTV.


----------



## RickDel (Oct 20, 2013)

He told me he can only have one on the truck at a time and he used it already. So, he told me he'd bring it back the next day. Like I said, he never showed! He also said he couldn't "close my install" until he installed the GenieGo. So, now I can't make any changes to my account either.


----------



## Talent384 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds like a contractor who just doesn't care, most home services installers carry genie go's and don't promise to "come back to finish the install" 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like an installer that wanted a $50 tip before he started.......


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I would be calling DirecTV to complain. Bark loud enough and they'll get another installer and/or supervisor out there to make sure that the roof install was done properly (you have no way to know if he used the tape mentioned above given how shoddy and unprofessional he was in other areas) and also to run the cable over the eve on the end. Maybe you can even get them to take down the old dish.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GenieGo are in short supply at the warehouses. At least in my market we are not allow to carry any, only if you have a work order for one would they give it to the tech. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RickDel (Oct 20, 2013)

Well, the installer left the GenieGo in my door (didn't even have the courtesy to call).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, the installer left the GenieGo in my door (didn't even have the courtesy to call).
wow, I guess there is a first for everything!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> GenieGo are in short supply at the warehouses. At least in my market we are not allow to carry any, only if you have a work order for one would they give it to the tech.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'm glad that you wrote this before I got to this thread. I was about to write that my tech brought a GenieGo with him.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

I would definitely be calling customer service.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> I'm glad that you wrote this before I got to this thread. I was about to write that my tech brought a GenieGo with him.


Ya, I had to go to the warehouse to pick it up....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> I would definitely be calling customer service.


I don't see the big deal....


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

peds48 said:


> I don't see the big deal....


If he was aloof as the OP implied, then there's no way to know if the roof mount was done properly. Plus, the cable could be routed better.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JosephB said:


> If he was aloof as the OP implied, then there's no way to know if the roof mount was done properly. Plus, the cable could be routed better.


a roof damage claim can cause the installer his job... So I bet this is one of the (few) things that is almost guarantee done right!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Ya, I had to go to the warehouse to pick it up....


Well, thank you again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Well, thank you again.


 :righton:


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

peds48 said:


> a roof damage claim can cause the installer his job... So I bet this is one of the (few) things that is almost guarantee done right!


I would hope the piss poor attitude could as well, and apparently the installer didn't care about that either.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would hope the piss poor attitude could as well, and apparently the installer didn't care about that either.
there are always two sides for every story.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

peds48 said:


> there are always two sides for every story.......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Well, I can only provide my opinion on the information I have. If the OP is lying about how poor the service provided was, then maybe I wouldn't push it. But, if he had as bad an attitude as the OP stated, then I would suggest the OP call support. Only the OP knows the truth, so I'll leave it at that. It's entirely possible he had a bad installer, because I have had them in the past from all providers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was never implying that the TS is (was) lying. but simply put, there are always two sides to every story


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I was never implying that the TS is (was) lying. but simply put, there are always two sides to every story


 Three sides actually. Person 1's side, person 2's side and the truth, which is typically somewhere in between the other two.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Three sides actually. Person 1's side, person 2's side and the truth, which is typically somewhere in between the other two.


Exactly!


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

studechip said:


> I would definitely be calling customer service.





peds48 said:


> I don't see the big deal....


Are you saying it's acceptable to leave equipment on a front porch without being either signed for or at least notified?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

studechip said:


> Are you saying it's acceptable to leave equipment on a front porch without being either signed for or at least notified?


From the customer pov, not so bad- he gets the equipment with no further hassle. From the company's pov, it is poor practice, inventory can shrink, etc.

Really more unacceptable is dropping it off under these circumstances.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> Are you saying it's acceptable to leave equipment on a front porch without being either signed for or at least notified?


It does not make sense when you take words out of context&#8230;


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> It does not make sense when you take words out of context&#8230;


What did I take out of context?


----------

